# HTML-Formular + CGI-Script !?



## hatch (19. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein HTML-Kontaktformular erstellt und habe jetzt folgendes gelesen:

Formulare werden normalerweise über CGI-Scripte verarbeitet. CGI ist ein Standard für den Austausch von Informationen zwischen einem Server und einem verarbeiteden Script. CGI-Scripte werden in der Regel in Perl geschrieben ...

Meine Frage:

Muss ich jetzt Perl lernen und ein Script schreiben, damit ich das Formular zum laufen kriege?
  -  oder gibt es so eine Art WYSIWYG-Editor mit dem ich ohne Kenntnisse Perl-Scripte erzeugen kann?
  -  oder gibt es fertige Scripts, die man ohne Kenntnisse anpassen kann?

thx im Voraus


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. September 2004)

Du kannst ein HTML-Formular auch per mailto: versenden... dazu wird dann das Mailprogramm des Benutzers geöffnet.

Ob es einen WYSIWYG-Perl-Editor gibt, weiss ich nicht....glaub aber kaum, dass dies der Fall ist.

Du kannst dies auch mit anderen serverseitigen Skriptsprachen tun, z.B. PHP.....Vorraussetzung ist allerdings, wie bei Perl, dass das auf dem jeweiligen Server überhaupt läuft.

In beiden Fällen müsstest du dich entweder in die Sprachen einlesen, oder fertige Skripte benutzen. Fertige Skripte gibts genug im Netz....vielleicht ist bei deinem Provider ein solches sogar schon vorhanden... frag da mal nach, das Stichwort wäre "formmailer".


----------

